# Closed



## hunter-27 (Apr 26, 2008)

This is not the time to order, this is to gauge interest.  I talked to Bill and his stock will not allow a HUGE group at this time so this will be more of a quicky buy.  I would like interested parties to post here if the would plan to participate.  Dont give me #'s yet as I will start a new thread for orders if this is a go.  Would prefer to not get piled on with 30+ seperate orders so this will be limited in how long I will keep it open once/if I do.  Please post if you are planning an order only not the actual order.  Again I'll start a new thread for orders and send all who resond here the link.  This will be limited to Barons only and the bushings and tubes for them.


----------



## Verne (Apr 26, 2008)

I'd be in for less than 10
Vern


----------



## Jarheaded (Apr 26, 2008)

I am running low and would be in for some.


----------



## SuperDave (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm in.


----------



## bitshird (Apr 26, 2008)

I could use some more


----------



## Timbo (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm in.


----------



## rcarman (Apr 26, 2008)

I would like to be included.  Thanks


----------



## karlkuehn (Apr 26, 2008)

I'd be in for some, too, depending on what platings you're thinking about.


----------



## NMDoug (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm in as well.


----------



## panini (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm in for a few..


----------

